

Make sure to code my site in HTML5 - brolik
http://brolik.com/blog/make-sure-to-code-my-site-in-html5/
Everyone Knows It’s All About HTML5, Right?
The vast amount of information available on the Internet and the increasing tech-savvy of today’s business owners is fostering a new understanding of web design, application development, social media, and more. At Brolik, we love an informed consumer and really love an informed client. Recently, though, we’ve been getting asked a very interesting question and may have a surprising answer. I’ve heard other developers complain about the question, and I’ve heard business development folks explain the answer incorrectly. Do you know what it means to ask: “Can you please code my new website in HTML5?”
======
timmyd
I'd have to agree. Our tiny startup is interested in adding some HTML5
structure using Modenizer etc but the main problem is the associated effort
for not much return _yet_. It's really a balancing act for time -
unfortunately IE7 and IE8 [and _gasp_ IE6] are still hugely prevelant - so
it's still 'the same old same old' by having to detect browsers and support
multiple scenarios for HTML4 or HTML5. At this stage, until IE7 and IE8 die
out "more" - which we certainly hope is in Q4 by end of this year - we will
seriously look at integrating HTML5.

It's a real - "improve existing server-side code / optimisation and feature
bundle" vs. "add HTML5 support where needed". For us, and this is only IMHO,
the former is currently winning. By Q4 or even Q1-Q2 2012 - we'll look at
this.

Thoughts?

~~~
brolik
You hit the nail on the head. It's a balancing act based on time. While there
are some nice bells and whistles with HTML5, it is not yet widely supported
enough to completely commit to the advancements that it brings to the table.
While, we will be using HTML5 when launching our new site in the next few
weeks, we will also be spending a bunch of time testing how the code degrades
in the older browsers. For now, we patiently wait. And keep our fingers
crossed for the ultimate demise of IE.

In your situation, the benefit of improving the back end certainly outweighs
the small payoff that HTML5 would bring to the front end. So yes, store it in
the back of your head and revisit it soon.

